# Average Rates In Ontario..



## minifly3 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give me an average hourly rate for climbers, groundies ect to be subbed out to another company or how much you charge them out to a customer for in Ontario Canada. I already have my hourly wages, but i dont know if i am inline with the rest of the market or not.


----------



## robash (Jan 19, 2012)

Been freelancing for awhile. I price based on my reputation and what I bring to the table. Easy enough to average 50/h for a climber and 20 for each groundie. Weeds out a lot of trash . Most often I charge by the day $400 and $200 for my helper. Easier to do the math and more profitable.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was a groundie the last two summers. Made anywhere from 15-20 depending on the job. I've heard climbers make about the same under someone else's name.


----------



## deevo (Jan 22, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> I was a groundie the last two summers. Made anywhere from 15-20 depending on the job. I've heard climbers make about the same under someone else's name.



I am a smaller operation, but I pay $20 for groundies that have there chainsaw card/certificate, and good knot knowledge and don't wreck my stuff. They do I go postal! Ok only sometimes! lol! I am pretty patient. $30-50 for climbers. Pay more for emergency work. It also covers WSIB, PPE is supplied by me for everybody, and inspected daily. Be nice to have you out for a job or 2 this year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2012)

Im up north, wages are considerably lower here , i get 18$ hour and im our lead climber/supervisor, damn i wanna go down south


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Im up north, wages are considerably lower here , i get 18$ hour and im our lead climber/supervisor, damn i wanna go down south



Couple degrees warmer down here too man, win win.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Jan 23, 2012)

deevo said:


> I am a smaller operation, but I pay $20 for groundies that have there chainsaw card/certificate, and good knot knowledge and don't wreck my stuff. They do I go postal! Ok only sometimes! lol! I am pretty patient. $30-50 for climbers. Pay more for emergency work. It also covers WSIB, PPE is supplied by me for everybody, and inspected daily. Be nice to have you out for a job or 2 this year!



Would be my pleasure! I start my co-op come april. Not too sure if i have a placement yet.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in southwestern ontario and I pay climbers on staff $20/hour+. Groundies..... depending on what skill level they are at. If they are just starting out and can only drag brush its around $14/hour. If they can set up the porty using an eye sling and show me they can tie the knots I show them to send stuff up the tree, can coil ropes the right way and dont run saws in the dirt they will be paid more. All my guys have their chainsaw operators certificates and I pay for them to take the course. Saw another another tree Co that was cutting in the area a couple weeks ago, they were just cleaning up so I stopped to chat with them. The guy I was chatting with is a certified arborist, had his DZ licence, can climb and run bucket and just got a raise to $14.25/hr. What a joke! I handed him my card and told him to call me in the spring if he wants more money!


----------

